# Insurance issues



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Guy's I'm in a bit of a pickle at the moment, and I need YOUR help 

So For like the last 6 years I've dreamed of owning a skyline, and I've just nearly got 6k, with ALOT of saving, I want the Gtr R34, At this point you're probably thinking, well he doesn't quite have enough really, I know that it's not really a problem because er I have 6 months 'til I'm 17 anyway. So now you can probably see my car, I'm fairly sure I'll be able to afford the car by the time I've actually passed my test haha, So you can probably see my problem, a 17 year old driver just passed his test wanting to insure a GTR, er yeah "/! What should I do, Buy one and keep it in the garage as a project? Buy another car, I.e. celica or something as it's a far lower insurance group ( 'cos it's a far worse car ). Thing is I don't fancy wasting my money on any other car "/. 

Is this the end to my skyline dreams??? :sadwavey::sadwavey:

I HATE INSURANCE COMPANIES


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Not even 17 and no licence yet? Your insurance on something like KA will probably be £2k. No one will touch you on a Skyline.

Get a cheap car and build your NCB and experience mate.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Jags said:


> Not even 17 and no licence yet? Your insurance on something like KA will probably be £2k. No one will touch you on a Skyline.
> 
> Get a cheap car and build your NCB and experience mate.


As the man says...


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

keep the dream alive just as above get some experience first for a while , go through a few cars and bulid your way up.


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

Nobody likes insurance companies but sometimes they get it right, a GTR in the hands of a 17yr old isn't going to last 17 minutes, it's really for your own good. I owned and driven a few "fast" cars in the past but good god nothing can really prepare you for how quick these cars are. 
It took me over 15 years to get my dream parked in the drive, and so far still have the car in one bit, my license and my life.
If i was you get a boring cheap everyday car with tow bar and r32 gtr for a track car and learn to drive it in its natural habitat


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Took me till i was 28 to insure one,my lads 18 he was quoted 2k to insure a 1.4 ford festa.
Id say 17 no ncb on a £20k plus car easily 4k :bawling: but thats the way it is im afraid,build your ncb first but be warned when u come to insure a skyline your insurance will be high cos it will be ur first (PROPER)high performance car untill u get some experience as was mine but id driven turbo'd 7 seater vxr and gsi and mine was still dearer. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kids go back to school today don't they?


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah okay, you guy's are right haha, I liked the idea of the tow bar and r32. 

the only other two cars I can think to buy are an audi A3 and a Mini 

The audi's a lovely car and the mini, means i can save the money for the GTR. If i'm lucky this recession might just mean the prices drop  

anyway thanks for your help guys

And actually no, trying to be smart and all kids go back to school on different days in different counties, lincolnshire ( uk ) went back on tuesday, and I don't go to school mate so (Y).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just buy cheap cars you don't care about, avoid the bodykit/exhaust scene and keep saving your money and building the NCB. It all comes to those who wait.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

trade insurance..


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

advanced driving course, past plus will help drop the insurance,


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

insure it in daddys name?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol

it still wont drop by much either way


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

I wouldn't bother, get yourself something cheap to have fun ragging about in for your first year (spend less than a grand), get third party insurance as it wont be worth getting fully comp. When you get your first years NCB, sell your first car for almost what you paid for it then start looking at Starlet 1.3 Turbos, drive one of those for a couple of years and then move to a Skyline - job done


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

MickyB said:


> I wouldn't bother, get yourself something cheap to have fun ragging about in for your first year (spend less than a grand), get third party insurance as it wont be worth getting fully comp. When you get your first years NCB, sell your first car for almost what you paid for it then start looking at Starlet 1.3 Turbos, drive one of those for a couple of years and then move to a Skyline - job done


id do that aswell:thumbsup: going from a low insurance group straight to a group 20 will kill the purse strings im afraid so go for a crappy car then a glanza/starlet get sum experience under ya belt first.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

I went for the seven seater cos ive got a large family and 2.0ltr 240hp 200lb ft torque is fappin quick plus you dont get the hassle of the "five 0" cos ur a respectable father figure(yeah right....)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as the guys say above...

saying that my little bro (21) has the money sat there for a new DB9 but he cant get insurance lmao...so we going for an EVO7 for a bit insurance depending...

i do agree go for a starlet or something, but you need to get some driving experience behind you.


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

well my dad's in prison so that he doesn't drive alot 

anyway, moving on, yeah I think i'll buy a mini, I mean who doesn't love a mini, but i'll still buy a nice R33 GTR Vspec, and maybe take it to a private airfield on a trailer ( not towed by the mini  ) for a bit of fun. As soon as I can afford to buy the R33 that is, after the mini and it's insurance, thanks for the help, you guy's are really helpful . I WILL OWN A GTR!


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm

No shot of the engine bay but this looks lovely.

Auto100.co.uk : SKYLINE GTR LE MANS MANUAL


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

RB28DETT said:


> well my dad's in prison so that he doesn't drive alot


lol sorry about you dad being locked up

but i just had to laugh at that

lol :flame:


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha it's alright mate he's an idiot anyway, I don't really know him.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

r34 gtr! Im 30 with no claims bonus i could use as always had trade policy. (never had a claim or crash in 13 years) My quotes where coming in at 5000-10000! 

You have no chance! You must have a bloody good job also to save up another 20+ grand over the next few months!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mattysupra - R34's moved i see,fixed yet? and anyone wondering mattysupra is in the trade

i'm a supporter of young skyline owners,but 17 and a GTR,sorry to say but you WILL crash the car,no doubt


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol thats fine then

my mates quite a few of them have trade insurance they have skylines evos subarus type r's etc

you do have to tell them your buying and selling from home though

im not sure if they would insure you

but it does work out alot cheaper


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*yeah Guys Uhm*

I've been ignoring the point cos I hoped it would go away but it hasn't so, what the **** is trade insurance???


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

agent-x said:


> lol thats fine then
> 
> my mates quite a few of them have trade insurance they have skylines evos subarus type r's etc
> 
> ...



you have 7 days to register your car on a trade policy or they will void the insurance if you need to claim! ( as my friend just found out) My problem was that they refused to insure a skyline but have been o,k with supras etc over the years! Still all sorted now. 


And emil, ye i moved it down the unit, started to strip gearbox out earlier but then lost interest after taken the exhaust off, it can sit on the ramp for a few more weeks!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'll take the car off you and fix it and keep it  lol

trade insurance is for people within the "trade",like car dealers etc
they pay a price for the year,and it covesr them to drive any car for business uses,something along those lines,and yes you can do them,but if caught expect to get your anus to get raped by the law if you cause a crash etc


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

basically you tell them your buying and selling cars as you are 

mattysupra i didnt know that i thought you were covered up tp like £40k if you using the car for business buyin or selling etc

if you crash somtimes your insurance will ask you for evidence to show that you have been buying and selling cars


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Trade insurance is basically insurance to cover any car that you are working on or selling/buying. However, you need to prove you are trading with recipts/tax returns etc and you have to register every car you own with in 7 days other wise the insurance is void. 

Down side is that you will only get trade value on a claim. So if your cars worth 25k, you will be lucky to get 15-18 k pay out! 

Can work out cheap tho. I was 20 driving a supra, rover tom cat and a suburu P1 all for 1500 quid! Plus i could drive any other car upto the value of 25 k.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

matty32 said:


> saying that my little bro (21) has the money sat there for a new DB9 but he cant get insurance lmao...so we going for an EVO7 for a bit insurance depending...


Holy Crap! I've obviously got the wrong job? Will you please enlighten me? 

Marc


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

alot of hassl i know

but save alot of money to

and you get to drive cars you want


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Stachi said:


> Holy Crap! I've obviously got the wrong job? Will you please enlighten me?
> 
> Marc


lol was thinking exactly the same thing


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

there are other policies that let you drive any car you want without the need of all this "trade" non-sense


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> lol was thinking exactly the same thing


he gave up his job in the city and is a professional poker player 

and no im not joking about

edit to say, trade policy is one thing but you need to have trade plates and get those too.

its more hassle than its worth in most instances

i dont understand why some of your quotes come in so high, im 26 and my 34gtr to insure is a fraction over £1k fully comp


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow.. Respect! Cool thing!

Marc


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

agent-x said:


> basically you tell them your buying and selling cars as you are
> 
> mattysupra i didnt know that i thought you were covered up tp like £40k if you using the car for business buyin or selling etc
> 
> if you crash somtimes your insurance will ask you for evidence to show that you have been buying and selling cars


When you take out the policy they ask what cover you want. If you want to drive and work on import cars in knocks the policy up a bit, however in the small print they will normally be certain cars they void! The skyline r34 gtr is one of them on my policy and also the audi rs6! However if you get pulled by the old bill you will be able to produce the correct documents to say you are insured. Its the day you need to claim there is a problem. Trade insurance is very doggy and basically is a policy to say your insured if someone crashes into you or if the car gets stolen. If you crash the car they more or less expect you to repair the car yourself and not try and claim! 

After a year of owning a audi rs6, i found out that in the event of a claim i would not of been paid out! But i had preduced my insurance at the cop station and also brought road tax with my trade policy, there robbing bastards!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

risky job that is! fair play to him for doing that though getting paid


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

After reading some insurance issues on this forum, I'm glad that the system in Germany is different 

Marc


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> there are other policies that let you drive any car you want without the need of all this "trade" non-sense


Fully comp on other cars? do they have to be insured also?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

third party cover on other cars,and yes cars need to be insured,i think most know what i'm on about,though not many companies do these policies anymore


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> there are other policies that let you drive any car you want without the need of all this "trade" non-sense


if you can shed some more light on that please


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

matty32 said:


> he gave up his job in the city and is a professional poker player
> 
> and no im not joking about
> 
> ...


he must be seriously good

all respect to him :bowdown1:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

basically,some policies let you drive other cars third party as long as 
- you do not own it
- the car is insured,tax'd,mot'd
- you are not on the policy already

does not cover motorsport,rental cars etc
liverpool victoria and some others still do them,but very few now you have to look long and hard


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> third party cover on other cars,and yes cars need to be insured,i think most know what i'm on about,though not many companies do these policies anymore


My new policy on my skyline does it belive it or not! Still the only thing is you only covered third party, only takes some 16 year old muppet crash his moms car into you and you wont get a penny pay out!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

most policies for 24year olds and over have this cover,before it use to be for any ages but the government and insurance companies realised the loop hole and stopped it

basically,if you cause a crash,expect to not make a claim and cover the damages yourself from your pocket

if someone hits you while you are in a car with this cover,they're insurance should pay for the damages and all related costs IIRC


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

So How much is this trade insurance thing going to cost overall then?

And I wish people weren't so convinced I'm going to crash it haha.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

honesty dont have a clue

and its not you its the rest of the world


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha yeah I can understand that, It's just some people have been like a gtr in the hands of a 17 year old, you'll definately crash it.

Break's my heart how much people doubt in me :'(

I would never crash something that beautiful  

if someone crashed into me, I would not be happy ( no s**t )


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Btw is that your skyline in your dp or someone elses?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

its nothing personal,you'll understand once you drive a GTR that unless you know what you are doing and you have driving experience,it will bite your arm off and will hurt you quite badly
to just to much of a car to handle without experience,at 17 you will have bugger all experience unless you've done trackdays at a young age etc


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

everyone crashes there first car, some bad and some a scrub with a kirb while showing off. In a GTR that scrub with a kirb will cost you a few k compared to a new 15" rim and a bottom arm on a clio costing 80 quid. 

Is there anyone on here that has not reversed into a post or hit a curb etc in there first few years of driving? (apart from me LOL) O ye, not including that skip that appeared out of no where that i happened to lightly rub reversing my new company van on the drive at 100 mph at the sweet age of 17!! 

Anyway, for a traders policy at 17 you will be looking at 3-5k for basic cover (20k personal and 30k customers) Normally allowed 6 personal cars that need to be registered in 7 days. You WILL need proof that you are trading with all recipts and tax returns from the day you started the policy other wise they will void the policy! It will cost more if you want to drive imports and american or left hand drive cars. It will also knock the price up if you want fully comp. 
I have found that they dont like skylines,supra,evos,cosworths and audi rs4/6
they wont tell you this tho untill you register the car with them. 

Anyway i think this is what i used to pay at your age, that was 13 years ago tho.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

yes i agree with the rest work your way up, my first car was a 1.4 and with pass plus it still cost £1400, yes at 17 there is no way you would get insurance, 
i wated untill i was 20 then i got a rover 220 gsi turbo, that is a hand full for a 20 year old, 

im now 23 with a 33 gtr and i still use the rover during winter, just bide your time its best to wait, you will enjoy it more when your more capable of driving one


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i hit out GTR into a kurb at some speed nearly 2 years ago now,cost was over £1k to repair,and that was with experience of about 2 years in a skyline


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> i hit out GTR into a kurb at some speed nearly 2 years ago now,cost was over £1k to repair,and that was with experience of about 2 years in a skyline



And i bet that 1k was with you repairing and you knowing where to get the bits cheap! How much would it cost a normal joe bloggs to fix?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

RB28DETT said:


> Haha yeah I can understand that, It's just some people have been like a gtr in the hands of a 17 year old, you'll definately crash it.
> 
> Break's my heart how much people doubt in me :'(
> 
> ...


no matter how much you love the car , your enjoyment with it would easily go to far before you realise it and with no experience driving with that sort of power and speed it realy would be a matter of time before you had an unexpected knock , either it small or big .

i started of with a 1.8 astra GTE mk2 for my first car then went to a fiesta xr2i on a g reg ( crashed that , hate fords ever since lol ) then went to a 2.0 astra GTE 8v then a calibra turbo with a couple of mods then after that a dr10 for 2 years and soon as i got back on the road i went and got a rover 620 ti (200 bhp) wich was bit slugish compared to the calibra but cheap and pokey then after that i got my skyline in standard form then tuned it for 350 bhp then later 509 bhp . not including run around cars for genral use like rover 220 tdi.

so the hole lot you see is a matter of building up in power and experience ( obvioulsy u dont want a dr10 though lol ) and even when i got my GTR , a few times it caught me by suprise but thankfully from experience and those good electronics on the car with some right foot control every thing was kept in order not like my first year driving on the road when i drove the XR2i and made that classic mistake of going to fast round a wet ben in a very light weight car and only about 5 months driving at the time .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yep that was! 
parts from nissan,your looking at maybe £1k on damaged parts,£500 for an alloy (buckled one),and then labour 

so looking at maybe £1.7k at nissan,the parts that i got cost me £350 i think it was,then add everything else


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

so then, for our young pup! We all have stuffed a car in some way or the other. If we was driving a gtr then i would guess we all would of been going faster still with added damage or even worse. Start slow and work your way up..... 
My first car saying that was a porsche (im not made of money by the way, my first job was working for porsche and i brough one for peanuts needing a engine) however, when i finally had it ready for the road, my dad took it out and then brought it home and made me sell it before i got to drive it saying ' i will kill myself ' And to be fair, looking back now i guess he would of been correct! 

I do have a mr2 turbo for sale tho if your intrested? it needs some work so would make a good project? I brought it as a track car. They are easy to drive compared to a GTR so will be a good learning curve if you want a fast car!


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*haha*

lol, your dad sounds like a smart man.

I like the MR2's but I think i'm going to get a mini for now mate, thankyou for the offer though.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TBH not sure I would recommend an MR2 to a new driver either...bit snappy in the wrong hands. A turbo would also be £££s to insure. Mini will be a sensible choice.:smokin:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i wouldnt recommend an mr2 turbo either to a 17 year old. lol

Same as the gtr, when they go they go!

I am 21 and i pay 1400 fully comp on my gtr, is my 4th car since ive been driving. Went from a clio 1.4 16v that i crashed in the ice on my first day of driving through lack of experience. then a 1.4 16v focus (which i loved and was well happy to have at 17/18) then to a 240hp 1.3 polo g40 and good god that was one hell of a change up from what i had been used to. never had any issues when driving in that car but the speed and the feeling of speed was addictive. i always wanted a supra to start with but then it turned out i thought i could afford a skyline so went for that!

by all means not cheap to own and i have a decent job (well i think so) for my age its not like im a checkout boy at tescos.

Everyone has dreams of cars like this at your age mate but it just isnt going to happen im afraid.

Did you see the kid whos mum won the lottery? She bought him a gtr for his first car and he wrote it off within the first week of ownership. You just wont have the experience that you need to drive one of these cars. Hell i know im optimistic with stepping into this kind of car at my age and i will have to watch myself very carefully as one slight prod off the right foot will see you wrapped around a lamppost!


i reckon you should go for a capri or old rwd bmw or something like that. Something low powered but rwd so you can get used to the feeling of steering from the rear as such! lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't see what all the fuss is about, you're just as likely to crash a slow car as you are a fast car, if you drive like an idiot.

At the end of the day, the car will only go as fast as you let/make it go. Ultimately, the blame lies with the driver, not the car, regardless of performance. I know people that had just passed their tests and bought fast cars, and never had an accident. Then again, I know people that had passed their tests years ago, and had up to five accidents in a two year period. 

Some people take to it naturally, despite their young age, and some people are still shit at driving, even though they've been driving for over 20 years. Not every youngster is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yawn

Why is this thread even going on

Dreamer wants a gtr. Hasn't got the money to buy it let alone insure or run it. 

Go by a shitter and come back in a few years. You won't regret it

Mook


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> yawn
> 
> Why is this thread even going on
> 
> ...




:bowdown1:


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

i've got 3 years ncb, over twice what you have, saved and i wont be touched by any insurance companies...go get a nova like all of your friends.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> yawn
> 
> Why is this thread even going on
> 
> ...


Well said Mook, seems to be a lot of them on here lately. It may be a coincidence that the onflux of dreamers has coincided with the launch of the R35 and possibly the ps2 Grand Turismo generation passing there driving tests.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

thats like that old wrestler , hulk hogan when his son i think only just allowed to drive at the time . he let his son have the keys to drive a nicely modified toyota supra tt , way too much power then it ended up in the news he completley wrote it off with pictures of the wasted car .


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah and you remember what his passenger ended up like as well!


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

well there's no need to have a go at me for wanting to own a GT-R, :s "/


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

DonDavidson said:


> i've got 3 years ncb, over twice what you have, saved and i wont be touched by any insurance companies...go get a nova like all of your friends.


why wont you be touched by insurance companies?

ive only got 3 years no claims, no points though mind.




RB28DETT dont take it personally mate, all these oldies get grumpy when newbies come along. :chuckle:

Obviously to you this is your first thread about it but the amount we get on here peeps just get bitter about saying the same old things.

When you get round to having a gtr enjoy it but unfortunately the golder oldies are right you wont get one for a few years atleast and thats probably a good thing.


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

Thankyou G40 

I respect that and I wouldn't want to mess up such a beautiful car anyway  I understand there's probably alot of people like me coming along but there's no need to be quite so blunt, I just love the car like you do


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish it was my car

its just a pic

i still dont know what body kit that is


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

G40tee said:


> yeah and you remember what his passenger ended up like as well!


cant remember it clearly but i asume by that the passenger came of bad ?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=05ip4jAA1PQ


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

RB28DETT said:


> well there's no need to have a go at me for wanting to own a GT-R, :s "/


nothing wrong with a dream , to be honest i think even my first thought of owning a skyline gtr probably came from the Grand Tourismo 3 A-spec when the game first came out years ago then suddenly started noticing them in car magazines and started to see what potential they had , seeing and reading what a different class of car they was ( still are ) in comparison to most things on the road .

then years later when my opportunity came up to have a nice step up in a power and class of car , i first started looking at mitsubishi GTO TT but later see it was still possible to get an R32 GTR with similar money but that was a bad mistake buying too cheap as that cost me an engine rebuild.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

G40tee said:


> YouTube - Massive Hole in John Graziano Head


that turns my stomach a bit , like some thing out of a horror movie


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> It may be a coincidence that the onflux of dreamers has coincided with the launch of the R35 and possibly the ps2 Grand Turismo generation passing there driving tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:



:clap::clap::clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## RB28DETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*nah*

Never bought a single GT game, I've liked skylines ever since i first saw F&F2, since then i've just tried to learn and watch as much about them as i possibly can and I love them


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

RB28DETT said:


> Never bought a single GT game, I've liked skylines ever since i first saw F&F2, since then i've just tried to learn and watch as much about them as i possibly can and I love them


what ever route any one has that leads them to wanting a skyline GTR or just GTR , it still all leads to the same goal later on if the thats the dream you want to follow .


----------

